# melanotan 2....libido



## Rpr4 (Dec 6, 2014)

I took my first ever mt2 injection last night. I swear it seems within 20 to 30 mins my junk was at attention unless it was coincidence.  Either way, it was like that all night and this morning so far. Is this normal bc I'm on my way to work and I really don't want a hard on around a group of guys.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 6, 2014)

Lol yep always try and take it at night and have tums or eat prior to injecting. It causes a pretty bad stomach cramp depending on how much u take.


----------



## Rpr4 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thas another issue.....I mixed 2.5 ml of water with 10mg of mt2.  I'm using a slin pin but trying to figure out the correct amount to use for loading!! Any help would be great! !!


----------



## Rpr4 (Dec 6, 2014)

Fortunately I did have any stomach issues but I swear it took no time and I was looking for something with a whole!  Haha. Luckily my wife sales sex toys.....


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 6, 2014)

Rpr4 said:


> Fortunately I did have any stomach issues but I swear it took no time and I was looking for something with a whole!  Haha. Luckily my wife sales sex toys.....


How many mg's?


----------



## Rpr4 (Dec 6, 2014)

I pinned .5ml. Still trying to figure out the calculation for it.  I know it's 10mg mt2+2.5ml water.  My slin pin said 50 on it. I think that was too much though


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 6, 2014)

Way to much cut it down to 10 or 20 ius max for a few weeks


----------



## Rpr4 (Dec 6, 2014)

Yea. I figured that out while I'm walking around work trying to hide a bonner. It sucks to work at a plant full of dudes


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 6, 2014)

And work your way up


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 6, 2014)

You took way to much brother.  2mg to be exact.  You have 40mcg/iu so do 5ius or 200mcg


----------



## Rpr4 (Dec 6, 2014)

Yup.....lesson learned!!!!! Thanks for the inputs. ..as always it's greatly appreciated


----------



## djpase (Dec 13, 2014)

i have been doing 500mcg also. i am hard all damn day too, im gonna lower to 200mcg, that will be good right?


----------



## Rpr4 (Dec 13, 2014)

I cut mine to 200mcg/day. Still staying hard all day. The days I'm off, it's not a bad thing


----------



## djpase (Dec 14, 2014)

ok gool, good to know. gonna drop to 200.  saves money also


----------



## Cratchet (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm running 200mcg/day . I doesn't keep me hard but I have more instances of erections and libido is much higher.


----------



## Cratchet (Jan 6, 2015)

I would like a good source of Bacteriostatic water. Pm me pls.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 10, 2015)

Rpr4 said:


> I took my first ever mt2 injection last night. I swear it seems within 20 to 30 mins my junk was at attention unless it was coincidence.  Either way, it was like that all night and this morning so far. Is this normal bc I'm on my way to work and I really don't want a hard on around a group of guys.



LOL.

MT2 is one of the best sex drugs there is. In fact some days I have felt it even more than tadalafil.


----------



## Cratchet (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah.Speaking of that...I'd only recommend combining the two after you know how your body reacts to m2. It can be intense.


----------



## djpase (Jan 10, 2015)

ppl keep telling me to stop taking it, that i look way too unnatural. that it looks creepy and shit. my lips are brown too now, and im only doing 1 or 2 shots a week at about 150mcg. but i love it for the sex and use it if i know i have a good slut coming over whos gonna wanna fuck all night...


----------



## Rpr4 (Jan 10, 2015)

Same with me about the sex drive. Even though I like the  complexion I am now, I took mt2 last night before I took my wife out to the club for her bday bc I knew what was going to happen on the way home!!!! I FN love the sexual sides


----------



## Cratchet (Jan 11, 2015)

I still have issues dosing the m2. I reconstituted with 2 cc bac water.(will use 3cc next time) Not sure where on that 1cc I should dose at. I've been running at .050ml. I'm sure I'll learn how to calculate properly one of these days. In the meantime I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## Cratchet (Jan 11, 2015)

1,000 mcg in 1cc assuming reconstitution of 3cc. Since my dose is stronger if I'm taking .050ml that is the same as if I were taking .075ml which is only 75mcg?  Does that sound right? Lol someone correct me before my little brain goes.


----------



## squatster (Jan 11, 2015)

I love having the wood from the shit- BUT- I didn't like how sensitive  it was - get it in the hole and I was ready to come- I like having the lasting power of being an old basterd- not blowing loads after 2 minutes


----------



## slide (Jan 11, 2015)

Cratchet said:


> 1,000 mcg in 1cc assuming reconstitution of 3cc. Since my dose is stronger if I'm taking .050ml that is the same as if I were taking .075ml which is only 75mcg?  Does that sound right? Lol someone correct me before my little brain goes.



Your math is painful. Check this out as I'm sure it will help you figure out dosage, etc. 

Peptide Calculator - Reconstituting Bodybuilding Peptides

Thankfully, just MT2...but seriously, why inject when you don't know/have the dosages down? Worse case here you get a boner and a stomach ache...but that's not the case with everything. Strongly recommend figuring that out first prior to inject next time. 

Good luck and be safe....

-s


----------



## Cratchet (Jan 11, 2015)

I agree with you Slide. That's one of the reasons I joined. The internet is full of information but it's very easy to be misinformed. I have definitely stayed on the low side of dosing. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rpr4 (Jan 11, 2015)

Fortunately for me, it makes me last a loooooong time. My wife said my skin is softer, erections feel harder, last longer....I love it


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Rpr4 said:


> Fortunately for me, it makes me last a loooooong time. My wife said my skin is softer, erections feel harder, last longer....I love it



Tadalafil and melanotan together are the best stack  I've found for puberty like erections that point straight up to the moon. I haven't tried PGE1 yet but have a vial I'm  going to use it in my arms rather than my peepee. Elvia has done killer research on PGE1 for site muscle growth.


----------

